# Check out my 365



## Jaszek (Jan 26, 2009)

linky  :365 Project - a set on Flickr


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 18, 2009)

It's updated. Go and comment. 365 Project - a set on Flickr


----------



## tmckee1691 (Mar 12, 2009)

neat idea and looks like some serious work went into this. Great Job


----------



## Sadie (Mar 13, 2009)

wow, yes it looks like a lot of work went into this project. Congrats!


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks. I didn't have time to upload them to flickr for the past week. They will be up there, but not as good since I didn't have time to be too creative.


----------

